# 1-17-11 video...



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Recently I bought a video camera to try and get some footage of various things related to my business. The shoveler got done quicker than normal this time so he took some footage.

This is mainly myself and one of my subs(other guy in the skidloader was just finishing so didn't get much footage of him)... I tried my best to edit and make it somewhat interesting. This is the first time I have EVER used Windows Movie Maker so be nice to meThumbs Up

I'm sure some of you have seen this on LS. A little cross-posting never hurts


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Looks good, great team work plowing and your shoveler guy isnt bad at camera work either ha. I've seen worse.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice videos, and I agree Great teamwork!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice video!
No offense whatsoever but does the guy in the red truck not know how to stack with that V?


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

WilliamOak;1217896 said:


> Nice video!
> No offense whatsoever but does the guy in the red truck not know how to stack with that V?


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was also thinking the same thing. I've been plowing with him for a couple years... We do pretty well together, but I never noticed he's not stacking until I watched the video. I'll need to ask him about that


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good, also I hear Ronald Jenkees playing, I love his music


----------

